
Free Online Computer Science Courses - eaguyhn
http://www.openculture.com/computer_science_free_courses
======
chauhankiran
This is a big list. I would more suggest:

1\. Teach Yourself Computer Science[0] 2\. Open Source Society[1]

[0]. [https://teachyourselfcs.com/](https://teachyourselfcs.com/) [1].
[https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-
science](https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-science)

------
forapurpose
Tangentially: The mission of public universities, in the U.S. at least, is the
educate the public (and do research).[1] Inexpensive online courses and
resources (library, etc.) seem like ideal ways to accomplish that goal. Are
they taking advantage of it?

I know that accessing university library (i.e., research) materials is
generally very expensive, online or off, though that has long been true.

[1] Believe it or not, their mission is not to make money.

~~~
spraak
You're asking if universities take advantage of online courses...? They have
been for a while, e.g. MIT's Open Courseware.

And there is a lot of evidence that yes, universities' missions is to make
money.

~~~
forapurpose
I am talking about public, not private universities, though I would guess most
private U's are non-profits and their missions, at least are publicly stated,
are not about money.

